# For Those of You Concerned About Donating Blood



## rexwal (Jul 13, 2021)

http://news.griffinmedical.com/news/030210-Blood_Donation.html

*Blood Donation:*
When on Testosterone Replacement Therapy, it will be necessary for you to donate blood on a regular basis. You may donate blood every 56 days. It is our recomendation that you donate blood at least three times per year. While participating in TRT, your hematocrit levels are likely to increase, we monitor your hematocrit levels very closely on all of your follow up lab work. By donating blood you are able to keep your hematocrit levels optimal. If your levels get to high, our physicians will have to discontinue your TRT until you are back to good levels.

Donating blood is good for your heart and entire cardiovascular system. Many physicians and cardiologists are recommending therapeutic blood donation as way to reduce cardiac risk, lower blood viscosity (thickness) and prevent iron overload. Male patients on testosterone replacement therapy tend to make an excess of red blood cells that can lead a higher blood viscosity. A simple blood test such as a CBC, can help determine if your blood is too thick. Blood viscosity, an overlooked element in blood tests, is being seen as a new major marker for identifying patients at risk for atherosclerosis. Dr Judi Goldstone of Griffin Medical Group and cardiologists Stephen Sinatra and James C. Roberts recommend therapeutic blood donation to reduce blood viscosity. Blood can be donated every three months.

Who should give blood? Provided you are not iron deficient or anemic, there are no side effects from giving blood and it helps the blood banks which are always low on blood. To lower blood viscosity, protect against iron overload and rid your cardiovascular system of inflammatory and destructive particles that can cause disease, it makes sense for most people on testosterone replacement therapy and people over age fifty to give blood one to four times a year. Men can start therapeutic donation at age thirty.

Also:
http://www.redcrossblood.org/donating-blood/eligibility-requirements/eligibility-criteria-topic

Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT)
Women on hormone replacement therapy for menopaGloball symptoms and prevention of osteoporosis are eligible to donate.

Read this thread:
http://www.tc-cancer.com/forum/showthread.php/11436-High-Red-Blood-Cell-Count


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 13, 2021)

i just did that


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 13, 2021)

Be sure to do so.

I hadn’t donated before I was like 22 and my hemocrit was borderline inadmissible. I’d have to pay them to drain me.

Since then I try to go 1-2x a year and see that I keep my blood levels in the neutral range. They’d probably escalate anyways.

They do check blood pressure and once I was nearly turned away, I came about an hour after a workout.

Since you are highly discouraged from donating and then lifting, I went for an early lift and midday donate. Enjoyed a solid dinner and went to bed early. Felt totally fine next day.

Blood plasma is fully replenished within 48 hours of donation. But while running dbol and NPP, it reduced my red face while hot.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 14, 2021)

This is something that I have to do more frequently. I’ve been planning to donate but life keeps getting in the way. Thanks for the reminder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 14, 2021)

Just got my oil changed Sunday. 😉


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Be sure to do so.
> 
> I hadn’t donated before I was like 22 and my hemocrit was borderline inadmissible. I’d have to pay them to drain me.
> 
> ...


i believe when i did mine they just checked iron very quick, pulse and bp that was it.
really wasnt bad, after the stick it was like relaxing at a resort for like 5-7mins. had gatorade zero sugar for the ride there and i filled the pint bag up pretty quick.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 14, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> i believe when i did mine they just checked iron very quick, pulse and bp that was it.
> really wasnt bad, after the stick it was like relaxing at a resort for like 5-7mins. had gatorade zero sugar for the ride there and i filled the pint bag up pretty quick.


If your hemoglobin is above a certain level 18.something they won't let you donate. You'll have to go have a phlebotomy at the hospital.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 14, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> If your hemoglobin is above a certain level 18.something they won't let you donate. You'll have to go have a phlebotomy at the hospital.


Yeah, I was at 17.9 PRE-CYCLE.
Previous bleeding was surgical like 6 years prior.

So you may have higher levels than you think.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 14, 2021)

I donate blood every 8 weeks, like clockwork.  The only times when I stray are when I am sick, like suffering from COVID and its after effects for 6 months, or when I get close to labs.  My doctors always recommended that I donate 2 weeks before lab work, so I stretch the 8 weeks to time that perfectly.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 14, 2021)

Little fact, there's 650 calories in a pint of blood. If you're cutting, you're set that day, if you're bulking, you can have some extra dessert after dinner. 😁


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Jul 14, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Little fact, there's 650 calories in a pint of blood. If you're cutting, you're set that day, if you're bulking, you can have some extra dessert after dinner. 😁


Only a vampire would know the calorie count of blood…highly SUS 🤔😂


----------



## jc240 (Jul 21, 2021)

I try to donate blood when I can but like Mind2muscle I don't go nearly enough.  Had anyone tried Naringen supplements? Supposedly it lowers hematocrit levels.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 21, 2021)

jc240 said:


> I try to donate blood when I can but like Mind2muscle I don't go nearly enough.  Had anyone tried Naringen supplements? Supposedly it lowers hematocrit levels.


Supposedly you read one of my posts on here lol


----------



## jc240 (Jul 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Supposedly you read one of my posts on here lol


I think I found your post.  Have you tried it and did it work in lowering your hematocrit?  Thanks.  It would be nice not having to give blood all the time.


----------



## Spear (Jul 21, 2021)

jc240 said:


> I think I found your post.  Have you tried it and did it work in lowering your hematocrit?  Thanks.  It would be nice not having to give blood all the time.


How much water do you drink per day? Sometimes just being hydrated can make a pretty big difference.


----------



## Spear (Jul 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Little fact, there's 650 calories in a pint of blood. If you're cutting, you're set that day, if you're bulking, you can have some extra dessert after dinner. 😁


This is the reason I don't feel bad crushing the snacks after donating.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 21, 2021)

Spear said:


> This is the reason I don't feel bad crushing the snacks after donating.


Was gonna ask for oreos but felt guilty next time ill make up for it ... Ill be bulking anyway so take as much as possible


----------



## jc240 (Jul 21, 2021)

I probably drink around 1.5 to two gallons a day.  I've been taking creatine and noticed it gives me bad gas if I don't drink a lot of water.  Will have to do some experimenting when I get my labs done next


----------



## nicocujo (Jul 26, 2021)

I usually donate every 8 weeks. I skipped my last appointment because my iron level was low (results from bloodwork. Once my iron is up again I'll donate. It keeps my H&H in line and my BP good. Make sure you're hydrated, it will help with the H&H, creatinine, and GFR results.


----------



## Mprtz (Feb 22, 2022)

No side effects? They are ignoring Ferritin depletion. I donated a lot my first few years of TRT, and crashed my Ferritin down to 11 and started having arrhythmia.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 22, 2022)

Mprtz said:


> No side effects? They are ignoring Ferritin depletion. I donated a lot my first few years of TRT, and crashed my Ferritin down to 11 and started having arrhythmia.


True and also as @Send0 has pointed out to me and others before just using steroids can lower your iron levels.
You don't want to take an iron supplement while on a blast because it can also increase hematocrit and hemoglobin  but after you donate you will likely want to take an iron supplement for a bit and then check your iron levels a month later.
For me its a catch 22 balancing rbc counts and keeping iron levels in a stable range.


----------

